# Palafox Pier



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Dont waste your time and gas...loads of bait fish but nothing eating them. Caught 2 spanish and I honestly think they ran into my hook by accident. No kings jumping nothing even chasing bait........but the weather is beautiful.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

How long were you there and did you see any boats hooking up?


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

All day...I didnt see any boats catching any fish but I was told that several kings were caught by the 3 mile bridge.


----------

